
What is the best way of running an email server? - daitangio
On these COVID-19 days I have plenty of time and decided to bring back control of my emails.
I configured an email server using this wonderful docker image https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tomav&#x2F;docker-mailserver<p>and fixed its configuration via
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mail-tester.com&#x2F;<p>I have some ban from outlook.com which I am trying to manage, the rest is working fine.
What do you think?
Is still possible to retain control of email servers in 2020?
======
Jaruzel
I run my own mail server. I really wish I didn't. It made total sense at the
time (10 years ago) but now it really doesn't.

My setup is:

1\. Edge facing custom written SMTP server, that handles various filtering
rules, and passes the incoming mail through spamassassin, and then onto
Exchange.

2\. Ubuntu host running spamassassin in Daemon mode.

2\. Exchange Server as the main mail server (was version 2003, but has gone
through all the upgrades, and is now version 2013)

I spend so much wasted time battling spam, and fixing stuff when it breaks.
Although I am lucky that my sending IP is not blacklisted, I still have to
make sure that DKIM and SPF records are all correct for my various domains,
and _still_ the odd mail hoster rejects my emails.

I'm trying to migrate the mail system into Office 365, but the sheer effort to
do that is a whole project in itself...

~~~
daitangio
The site is for my personal use only and it is based on open source software
(Ubuntu+Postfix). I have configured postgray (which delays spam) and it is
working quite well right now. Provider (Linode) is quite good and it is a huge
plus.

------
akulbe
Running an email server:

Rule #1: Don't do it.

Rule #2: if you _must_ , the only solution I've found that _I_ think is worth
it… [https://mailinabox.email](https://mailinabox.email)

------
mimixco
IMHO, not worth it. Too big of an attack surface and you spend all your time
on security. That's probably why Outlook de-listed you, too.

~~~
daitangio
Postfix send me a weekly report with the traffic, and the site is for my
personal use only. I was able to fix Outlook de-list easily, and now it is
working.

